# new owner of Cornish Rex



## Suresa (May 13, 2011)

Hello,

We recently got a Cornish Rex female. She's about 4 years old. We've had cats before so we are familiar with how to take care of them in general, but there are some things about this breed that are different, so we have some questions. Are there any other Cornish Rex people out there?

Thanks


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome. I own a Ragdoll and a Ragdoll/Persian mix...so, the opposite end of the spectrum, you could say! We have a few members with Devon Rex cats, but I don't recall anyone with a Cornish Rex. What are you finding that's different?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome  I can't wait to see pictures of your new Kitty!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum. can't wait to see pictures of your kitty!


----------



## Suresa (May 13, 2011)

*Photos*

















Hi,

Here are some photos of Chloe. These were taken shortly after we brought her home. Cornish Rex cats have a very soft and wavy coat which they can lose when stressed or in the summer so on parts of her body she looks a little like a sphinx. Since the move to our house was stressful for her, she has lost most of her fur around her neck and and most of the rest of her has thinned out considerably. 

The thing that I am concerned about is that she has scratched herself on two occasions on her neck where there is little fur. I will include recent photo of this time. She also did the same thing a little while ago and that has healed up. We were just wondering if this is normal for the breed or is there an underlying cause that we aren't aware of.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

She's pretty.  Oh I hope she feels better.


----------

